

The Moon We Left Behind - uuilly
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2009/07/17/the_moon_we_forgot_97498.html

======
aberman
I think 100 years from now, we will look back at this current lack of interest
in space exploration as one of the biggest missed opportunities in human
history.

